# ---Deleted---



## dioxide45 (Aug 23, 2011)

---Deleted---


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 23, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> ---Deleted---



Huh? Now I'm curious as heck.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 23, 2011)

Talent312 said:


> Huh? Now I'm curious as heck.



I started a new thread for something I ended up finding in the IPad thread. I have a post in there now.

I wasn't posting the meaning of life or the secret Coca Cola recipe or anything


----------



## pjrose (Aug 24, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> I started a new thread for something I ended up finding in the IPad thread. I have a post in there now.
> 
> I wasn't posting the meaning of life or the secret Coca Cola recipe or anything



Awww, Phooey.  

And here I thought maybe you had posted on a forbidden topic and gotten in trouble :ignore:


----------



## Rose Pink (Aug 24, 2011)

pjrose said:


> Awww, Phooey.
> 
> And here I thought maybe you had posted on a forbidden topic and gotten in trouble :ignore:


That's always fun.


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 24, 2011)

Shoot. I was kind'a hoping it was the secret recipie for Coca Cola.


----------



## Rose Pink (Aug 24, 2011)

Six posts (now seven) on a deleted topic.  Tuggers can talk about anything!


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 24, 2011)

These threads can be a game - two points to whoever saw whatever was posted before it was deleted!  I never get the points, always a day late and a dollar short.  And my first thought is always that we missed something good.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 24, 2011)

Dioxide45 (OP) already said it was about something he found in the iPad thread. Now the only mystery is why 9 people have posted to the [Deleted] thread and 164-so far people couldn't resist and clicked to read it. We're all a bunch of voyeurs hoping for something at least slightly forbidden!

Jim


----------



## Rose Pink (Aug 24, 2011)

Passepartout said:


> Dioxide45 (OP) already said it was about something he found in the iPad thread. Now the only mystery is why 9 people have posted to the [Deleted] thread and 164-so far people couldn't resist and clicked to read it. We're all a bunch of voyeurs hoping for something at least slightly forbidden!
> 
> Jim


I resemble that remark!


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 24, 2011)

Passepartout said:


> Dioxide45 (OP) already said it was about something he found in the iPad thread. Now the only mystery is why 9 people have posted to the [Deleted] thread and 164-so far people couldn't resist and clicked to read it. We're all a bunch of voyeurs hoping for something at least slightly forbidden!
> 
> Jim



Or we think some posts in the TUG Lounge should be used like the office water cooler.     So, whatcha think about that Sox game last night, huh?  Lackey didn't look half-bad.


----------



## pjrose (Aug 24, 2011)

It's disappointing to not get to read the deleted ones before they get caught  

and yeah, I agree, we can talk about ANYTHING.  

We can also have fun trying to make something naughty about a thread that the poster CLAIMS was innocent     iPad?  Yeah, right ha ha 

And talking about water coolers, at the ER the other night I started to fill up my water bottle from the cooler, but the water came out PINK


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 24, 2011)

pjrose said:


> And talking about water coolers, at the ER the other night I started to fill up my water bottle from the cooler, but the water came out PINK



Did it come out _"Rose Pink"_?


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 24, 2011)

"Nothing to see here.... just move along" 

Oh, I thought this was the movie scene thread... Sorry.

Jim


----------



## "Roger" (Aug 24, 2011)

Passepartout said:


> Dioxide45 (OP) already said it was about something he found in the iPad thread. ...
> Jim


You believed that!! Wow!! 

(This post should be worth another couple dozen comments.)


----------



## Rose Pink (Aug 24, 2011)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Did it come out _"Rose Pink"_?


No, I was in a different ER more than half a continent away.


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 24, 2011)

Rose Pink said:


> No, I was in a different ER more than half a continent away.



Near the Red Sea by any chance?


----------



## BevL (Aug 24, 2011)

Let's rename this the Seinfeld thread - a thread about nothing.

Just keeping it going!!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 24, 2011)

BevL said:


> Let's rename this the Seinfeld thread - a thread about nothing.
> 
> Just keeping it going!!



yadda yadda yadda


----------



## BevL (Aug 24, 2011)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> yadda yadda yadda



Just in case you're not a fan:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=av64gOA9nXM


----------



## carl2591 (Aug 24, 2011)

I FIGURED OUT THE DELETED MESSAGE>>    :whoopie: 

From MiB movie.
_sitting on park bench after seeing inside the Mib headquarters building._

Edwards: (will smith)  Why the big secret? People are smart. They can handle it.

Kay: (tommy lee jones) A person is smart. People are dumb, panicky dangerous animals and you know it.     Fifteen hundred years ago everybody knew, the Earth was the center of the universe. Five hundred years ago, everybody knew,, the Earth was flat, and fifteen minutes ago, you knew,, that humans were alone on this planet.      

Imagine,, what you'll know,, tomorrow.

Edwards: What's the catch?

Kay: The catch? The catch is you will sever every human contact. Nobody will ever know you exist anywhere. Ever. I'll give you to sunrise to think it over. 

_Kay get up and walks off.. _


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 24, 2011)

I learned today what tansy ragwort is and that it grows in my yard.


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 24, 2011)

That sounds whimsical but I'll bet it's an extremely invasive native plant.  Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 24, 2011)

Shoot, I don't get this many replies to real questions. Never would have thought a delete post would garner so much interest.


----------



## pjrose (Aug 24, 2011)

pjrose said:


> And talking about water coolers, at the ER the other night I started to fill up my water bottle from the cooler, but the water came out PINK





T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Did it come out _"Rose Pink"_?



Well we ARE twins separated at birth, after all!




dioxide45 said:


> Shoot, I don't get this many replies to real questions. Never would have thought a delete post would garner so much interest.



Keep it going - just stay on topic


----------



## Rose Pink (Aug 25, 2011)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I learned today what tansy ragwort is and that it grows in my yard.


 


SueDonJ said:


> That sounds whimsical but I'll bet it's an extremely invasive native plant.  Not that there's anything wrong with that.


And toxic, too.


----------



## MuranoJo (Aug 25, 2011)

Thought you nailed that ragwort quite some time ago, Steve.  Too lazy/tired to go looking for the post, if it even existed.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Aug 25, 2011)

I tried really hard to NOT post to this thread. But I couldn't resist!

elaine


----------



## chriskre (Aug 25, 2011)

glypnirsgirl said:


> I tried really hard to NOT post to this thread. But I couldn't resist!
> 
> elaine



Me either.  We seriously need to get a life.  :hysterical:


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 25, 2011)

muranojo said:


> Thought you nailed that ragwort quite some time ago, Steve.  Too lazy/tired to go looking for the post, if it even existed.


Tansy ragwort sounds like something out of the magical herbs class at Hogwarts.  I probably should be talking to Neville Longbottom.


----------



## SDKath (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm here too!  Sleepless in San Diego...


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 25, 2011)

SDKath said:


> I'm here too!  Sleepless in San Diego...



... and on that note, the rest of us went to sleep ... but not for long!


----------



## Sandi Bo (Aug 25, 2011)

This is more addictive than facebook, or maybe it's just a phase....


----------



## "Roger" (Aug 25, 2011)

Do not read this post!!


----------



## Htoo0 (Aug 25, 2011)

pjrose said:


> Well we ARE twins separated at birth, after all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope this is topical enough!


----------



## Htoo0 (Aug 25, 2011)

"Roger" said:


> Do not read this post!!



it's too late-
I've already been INcensed.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 25, 2011)

*Antigonish.*

Yesterday upon the stair
I met a man who wasn’t there.
He wasn’t there again today.
Oh, how I wish he’d go away.

When I came home last night at 3
The man was waiting there for me.
But when I looked around the hall
I couldn’t see him there at all!
Go away, go away, don’t you come back any more!
Go away, go away, & please don’t slam the door.

Last night I saw upon the stair
A little man who wasn’t there.
He wasn’t there again today.
Oh, how I wish he’d go away.

(by William Hughes Mearns, 1922)​
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 25, 2011)

Htoo0 said:


> it's too late-
> I've already been INcensed.


You've also been INitiated.

Back in the day many men went to Whitehall Street, where they got injected, inspected, detected, infected, neglected and selected.


----------



## Rose Pink (Aug 25, 2011)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> You've also been INitiated.
> 
> Back in the day many men went to Whitehall Street, where they got injected, inspected, detected, infected, neglected and selected.


I loved that record!  Used to play if often when I was a teen.  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_7C0QGkiVo


----------



## cotraveller (Aug 25, 2011)

pjrose said:


> Keep it going - just stay on topic



---Deleted---


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 25, 2011)

If I could talk to any of them I'd pick Snape.


----------



## geoand (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm incensed (day late dollar short).  Can't stand all this arguing.

Can't we just be friends and have a great big groupon HUG?


----------



## Fern Modena (Aug 25, 2011)

Anyone wanna go Snipe hunting?


----------



## Rose Pink (Aug 25, 2011)

Fern Modena said:


> Anyone wanna go Snipe hunting?


Will there be hot chocolate and toasted marshmallows afterward?


----------



## Rose Pink (Aug 25, 2011)

geoand said:


> I'm incensed (day late dollar short).  Can't stand all this arguing.
> 
> Can't we just be friends and have a great big groupon HUG?


Sure, let's meet at restaurant.com


----------



## ace2000 (Aug 25, 2011)

If you are able to read this post - you are too close to your monitor.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 25, 2011)

_"She was so wild that when she made French toast she got her tongue caught in the toaster."_  - Rodney Dangerfield


----------



## Rose Pink (Aug 25, 2011)

"Depression is not a sign of weakness, it is a sign that you have been trying to be strong for too long."


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 25, 2011)

*I Don't Get No Respect.*




T_R_Oglodyte said:


> _"She was so wild that when she made French toast she got her tongue caught in the toaster."_  - Rodney Dangerfield


Rodney Dangerfield said his daughter got knocked up by Col. Sanders.  

"This guy took her to Kentucky Fried Chicken," Rodney said.  "It was finger-licking good & 1 thing led to another." 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## MuranoJo (Aug 26, 2011)

Has anyone else been getting spam messages from TUG?

You know, advertising that favorite Hawaiian canned food with the little roll-up can opener thingy?


----------



## chriskre (Aug 26, 2011)

So what is it about Hawaiians and SPAM anyway?


----------



## pjrose (Aug 26, 2011)

I think some of the gentlemen (and I use the term loosely) are getting a tad risqué.  I might expect it from Troggie, but Alan?  

Do they make Kosher SPAM?  Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Htoo0 (Aug 26, 2011)

^ Hope this quote is somewhat appropriate... 
" DISCLAIMER If you find a posting or message from me offensive, inappropriate, or disruptive, please ignore it. If you don't know how to ignore a posting, complain to me and I will demonstrate."


----------



## dmharris (Aug 26, 2011)

TGIF!  Entering the caution zone!


----------



## Patri (Aug 26, 2011)

The clues are in this thread, but I'm too lazy to put them together. So I'll just take a stab at it. The butler did it in the library with a hacksaw.


----------



## Rose Pink (Aug 26, 2011)

pjrose said:


> I think some of the gentlemen (and I use the term loosely) are getting a tad risqué.  I might expect it from Troggie, but Alan?
> 
> Do they make Kosher SPAM?  Inquiring minds want to know.


I was surprised by Alan's post as well.


----------



## geoand (Aug 26, 2011)

pjrose said:


> I think some of the gentlemen (and I use the term loosely) are getting a tad risqué.  I might expect it from Troggie, but Alan?
> 
> Do they make Kosher SPAM?  Inquiring minds want to know.



I don't know if they resemble that remark.  Is that why the post was deleted?

  :whoopie:


----------



## pjrose (Aug 26, 2011)

geoand said:


> I don't know if they resemble that remark.  Is that why the post was deleted?
> 
> :whoopie:



Who are "they"?  Are we hearing voices or seeing little people behind us?


----------



## Htoo0 (Aug 26, 2011)

pjrose said:


> Who are "they"?  Are we hearing voices or seeing little people behind us?



Yes, but what does that have to do with this thread????


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 26, 2011)

pjrose said:


> Who are "they"?  Are we hearing voices or seeing little people behind us?



Butch Cassidy: Ah, you're wasting your time. They can't track us over rocks.
Sundance Kid: Tell them that.
Butch Cassidy: They're beginning to get on my nerves. Who are those guys?


----------



## pjrose (Aug 26, 2011)

Htoo0 said:


> Yes, but what does that have to do with this thread????



[deleted]  OK, now we're back on track.


----------



## laurac260 (Aug 26, 2011)

Does this mean we are allowed to talk about politics now??


----------



## laurac260 (Aug 26, 2011)

Two Jewish men walk into the gynecologist office.

The first one said, "Vhat, I thought you said 'delicatessen'?"

Stop me if you've heard this one...


----------



## pjrose (Aug 26, 2011)

*Uh oh, Laura's gonna get in trouble....*

Politics and Religion will be [deleted] and [deleted]


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 26, 2011)

pjrose said:


> Politics and Religion will be [deleted] and [deleted]


And understandably so.  The policy is quite clear, everyone ought to know by now that trespassers will be violated.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hey, I've come back to this thread three times now and now I've decided to post!!


----------



## Htoo0 (Aug 27, 2011)

nightnurse613 said:


> Hey, I've come back to this thread three times now and now I've decided to post!!



We're waiting.....


----------



## pjrose (Aug 27, 2011)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> And understandably so.  The policy is quite clear, everyone ought to know by now that trespassers will be violated.



Isn't it a violation to violate someone?


----------



## Rose Pink (Aug 27, 2011)

laurac260 said:


> Two Jewish men walk into the gynecologist office.
> 
> The first one said, "Vhat, I thought you said 'delicatessen'?"
> 
> Stop me if you've heard this one...


I didn't get that and I think maybe I'm glad I don't?


----------



## Rose Pink (Aug 27, 2011)

pjrose said:


> Isn't it a violation to violate someone?


If it happens in a delicatessen, yes.


----------



## geoand (Aug 27, 2011)

pjrose said:


> Who are "they"?  Are we hearing voices or seeing little people behind us?



I will try to be more clearer without violating the rules.  They is Them.

Anyone who doesn't understand this should probably just ignore what I have to say.  DW learned that long ago!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 27, 2011)

geoand said:


> I will try to be more clearer without violating the rules.  They is Them.


Quit breaking the rules!!!!

"Them" is in the objective case.  "To be" is a linking verb, which uses the predicate nominative.  Further, "they" is plural.

Therefore, if you don't want to violate the rules, the proper statement is "They are they," or, using demonstratives, "These are they" or "Those are they".


----------



## Htoo0 (Aug 27, 2011)

Are we sure Pogo wasn't correct and perhaps them is us?


----------



## laurac260 (Aug 27, 2011)

Rose Pink said:


> I didn't get that and I think maybe I'm glad I don't?



Rose, in keeping with the thread, my "joke" is nonsensical.  However, feel free to make up a punchline of your own choosing!


----------



## laurac260 (Aug 27, 2011)

pjrose said:


> Isn't it a violation to violate someone?


I suppose it depends on who's doing the violatin'??


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 27, 2011)

Htoo0 said:


> Are we sure Pogo wasn't correct and perhaps them is us?



How 'bout "All y'all are they"?


----------



## dmharris (Aug 27, 2011)

Once upon a time . . .


----------



## pjrose (Aug 27, 2011)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Quit breaking the rules!!!!
> 
> "Them" is in the objective case.  "To be" is a linking verb, which uses the predicate nominative.  Further, "they" is plural.
> 
> Therefore, if you don't want to violate the rules, the proper statement is "They are they," or, using demonstratives, "These are they" or "Those are they".



They are plural, however "they" is plural.

We were talking about violating trespassers, not rules. 

Back on topic [deleted]


----------



## Fern Modena (Aug 27, 2011)

My mother always told me that "THEY" were the ones who turned off the water at Niagra Falls at night.  Leastways, that's what her maw done tole her...and her maw done gone to the third grade.

Fern


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 27, 2011)

Fern Modena said:


> My mother always told me that "THEY" were the ones who turned off the water at Niagra Falls at night.



March 30, 1848. The day Niagara Falls ran dry.


----------



## pjrose (Aug 27, 2011)

Quick run to Google - wow, it did!  
http://www.wired.com/thisdayintech/2010/03/0330niagara-falls-stops/

But that's off topic.  [deleted]

Or maybe this is on topic:  Is(are) Niagara Falls singular or plural?  It or they?  Where's our resident grammarian?


----------



## laurac260 (Aug 27, 2011)

pjrose said:


> Quick run to Google - wow, it did!
> http://www.wired.com/thisdayintech/2010/03/0330niagara-falls-stops/
> 
> But that's off topic.  [deleted]
> ...



There are technically two falls.  But one day there will only be one fall, and it will be in Buffalo (due to water erosion, etc).  Then it will be called Niagara Fall, unless of course you are referring to what the Niagara River actually _does_, that being, it falls.  By the time it erodes land enough to be in Buffalo it will have to be renamed Erie Falls, because the Niagara River will be no more, the lake will simply empty out over the falls, in which case all the lakes will empty out quickly, and there will be no more great lakes at all, just one mass of water, atleast that is my theory, but since no one here will be alive to witness it, then I can just pretend I am right, right?


----------



## ampaholic (Aug 27, 2011)

... Mirrors on the ceiling,
The pink champagne on ice
And she said ’we are all just prisoners here, of our own device’
And in the master’s chambers,
They gathered for the feast
*The stab it with their steely knives,
But they just can’t kill the beast*
...

just like [deleted]


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 27, 2011)

laurac260 said:


> There are technically two falls.  But one day there will only be one fall, and it will be in Buffalo (due to water erosion, etc).  Then it will be called Niagara Fall,



I think they always use the term "falls" when naming falls. When describing falls you would say "there is a water fall". I can't think of any water fall that is named and doesn't have "Falls" in the name. The upper falls and the lower falls in Yellowstone are two individual falls.

So even when Niagara Falls becomes one set of falls, it would still be called Niagara Falls. I would suspect the Niagara river to still exist, it will just be a much longer gorge cut farther back to Lake Erie.


----------



## SDKath (Aug 27, 2011)

Let's talk about the weather...





OK, maybe not today's weather.


----------



## pjrose (Aug 28, 2011)

The waterfall's water falls.  
The waterfalls' water fall. 

Waterfalls can be singular or plural, but water is singular.  Unless it's a verb.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 28, 2011)

pjrose said:


> The waterfall's water falls.
> The waterfalls' water fall.
> 
> Waterfalls can be singular or plural, but water is singular.  Unless it's a verb.



But water can be pluralized.  The waters of the of Spain, for example.


----------



## ampaholic (Aug 28, 2011)

Or the deep waters of lake Pend Oreille.


----------



## Zac495 (Aug 28, 2011)

Fern Modena said:


> My mother always told me that "THEY" were the ones who turned off the water at Niagra Falls at night.  Leastways, that's what her maw done tole her...and her maw done gone to the third grade.
> 
> Fern



The National "They Society."


----------



## easyrider (Aug 28, 2011)

Rose Pink said:


> I was surprised by Alan's post as well.



"It's not illegal, it's frowned upon, like masturbating on an airplane." 
Alen from the hangover explaing card counting.


----------



## carl2591 (Aug 28, 2011)

*too funny*

ride 
that was quite uncalled for.. but funny as heck..

man i cant believe this "deleted" there is still going strong.

it might make the longest TUG thread ever...   

if you master-bait on a plane does that make you a part of the "mile high club"  

justaksing


----------



## Zac495 (Aug 28, 2011)

A man rubbed the genie lamp. the genie said, "I wish grant you any wish."

"Make me a milkshake," said the man happily.

"POOF - you're a milkshake!" said the genie.


----------



## Fern Modena (Aug 28, 2011)

Wrong genie...

A man is walking along the beach and spies a bottle.  He picks up the bottle and out pops a genie.  

The genie says, "Your wish is my command." 

The man says, "I'd like my man parts to touch the ground." 

The genie says, "Done," and lops off his legs. 

_::: ducks and runs :::_



Zac495 said:


> A man rubbed the genie lamp. the genie said, "I wish grant you any wish."
> 
> "Make me a milkshake," said the man happily.
> 
> "POOF - you're a milkshake!" said the genie.


----------



## MuranoJo (Aug 28, 2011)

What is the origin of the saying, "Tongue in Cheek?"


----------



## pjrose (Aug 29, 2011)

Ride, Ride, Ride, why am I not surprised.  Behave. And Carl, you too.


----------



## Rose Pink (Aug 29, 2011)

pjrose said:


> Ride, Ride, Ride, why am I not surprised.  Behave. And Carl, you too.


I agree!  We don't want this [deleted] thread to get locked, too.


----------



## Htoo0 (Aug 29, 2011)

Or worse- what if it were 'deleted'?


----------



## chriskre (Aug 29, 2011)

Maybe we'll get our own show and it can be all about "Deleted".


----------



## pjrose (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm thinking of Steven Tyler on Idol last year, constantly getting bleeped and/or putting the little sign in front of his mouth.


----------



## Rose Pink (Aug 31, 2011)

Wish I could just [delete] all the junk food I've eaten the past several days.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 31, 2011)

*That Show Is In Syndicated Re-Runs.*




chriskre said:


> Maybe we'll get our own show and it can be all about "Deleted".


There used to be a network sitcom that was A Show About Nothing. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## carl2591 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Pink Rose Is Queen Of Thread>>>*

Pink Rose is the official winner of the 
"Who will post the 100th post on the deleted thread".. contest..

congrats Rose... may you wave with grandeur in you reign as QUEEN.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 31, 2011)

carl2591 said:


> Pink Rose is the official winner of the
> "Who will post the 100th post on the deleted thread".. contest..
> 
> congrats Rose... may you wave with grandeur in you reign as QUEEN.



Allan had the 100th reply though.


----------



## pjrose (Aug 31, 2011)

Pretty good for a [deleted] thread, but we can do better; we aren't even showing up on the first PAGE of threads sorted by number of replies.


----------



## Htoo0 (Aug 31, 2011)

pjrose said:


> Pretty good for a [deleted] thread, but we can do better; we aren't even showing up on the first PAGE of threads sorted by number of replies.



Well, that's just (deleted)!:ignore:


----------



## carl2591 (Aug 31, 2011)

no if you look on the prior page you will #100  by PinkRose..

so there... 

this is my contest and not subject to outside static.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 31, 2011)

carl2591 said:


> no if you look on the prior page you will #100  by PinkRose..
> 
> so there...
> 
> this is my contest and not subject to outside static.



PinkRose had the 100th post, thus making the post following hers the 100th reply since my post was the original and all others after that were replies. Don't forget who started this soooo very interesting thead.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 31, 2011)

pjrose said:


> Pretty good for a [deleted] thread, but we can do better; we aren't even showing up on the first PAGE of threads sorted by number of replies.



It is on page three though.


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 31, 2011)

This is the thread that never ends ...


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 31, 2011)

SueDonJ said:


> This is the thread that never ends ...



I still have no idea how a deleted post garnered so much attention.


----------



## easyrider (Aug 31, 2011)

Who was the first person to look at the thing that came out of a chicken's butt and say "hmmm let's fry that with some bacon"


Congrats on 100 Rose. Maybe Alen can give you the secrete "Pizza" recipe.


----------



## Rose Pink (Aug 31, 2011)

carl2591 said:


> Pink Rose is the official winner of the
> "Who will post the 100th post on the deleted thread".. contest..
> 
> congrats Rose... may you wave with grandeur in you reign as QUEEN.


 


dioxide45 said:


> Allan had the 100th reply though.


 


easyrider said:


> Congrats on 100 Rose. Maybe Alen can give you the secrete "Pizza" recipe.


It's sweet that you noticed.  I didn't.  If Alan doesn't have the secret boiled pizza recipe I'll settle for a song of the day dedication.


----------



## MuranoJo (Aug 31, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> I still have no idea how a deleted post garnered so much attention.



I think this should be a safe haven for the posts you want to delete from other threads, but you still want to find a home for them.  Meaning, you think they have value, even if no one else does.


----------



## chriskre (Aug 31, 2011)

AwayWeGo said:


> There used to be a network sitcom that was A Show About Nothing.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



Oh, I know, I love Seinfeld.  
I was being silly.


----------



## pjrose (Sep 1, 2011)

Rose Pink said:


> It's sweet that you noticed.  I didn't.  If Alan doesn't have the secret boiled pizza recipe I'll settle for a song of the day dedication.



I have the recipe, but if I give it to you I'll get [deleted]


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 1, 2011)

SueDonJ said:


> This is the thread that never ends ...



The Song That Doesn't End


----------



## RX8 (Sep 1, 2011)

I think the ONLY reason all of you are posting on this thread is to increase your total post number in your profile.


----------



## RX8 (Sep 1, 2011)

I think the ONLY reason all of you are posting on this thread is to increase the total post number in your profile.


----------



## RX8 (Sep 1, 2011)

I think the ONLY reason all of you are posting on this thread is to increase the total post number in your own profile.




Only 7,462 more of these and I will pass TR Oglodyte in posts!


----------



## pjrose (Sep 1, 2011)

Uh, oh - duplicate posts aren't allowed.  You're gonna be [deleted].  
:hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical:


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 1, 2011)

pjrose said:


> Uh, oh - duplicate posts aren't allowed.  You're gonna be [deleted].
> :hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical:



But they aren't all duplicates, each is slightly different.


----------



## Htoo0 (Sep 1, 2011)

Just received an important reminder about capitalization...         "Capitalization is the difference between helping your Uncle Jack off a horse and helping your uncle (deleted)!"


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 1, 2011)

There once was a man from Nantucket
Whose [deleted]


----------



## ampaholic (Sep 1, 2011)

A Rabbi, a Nun and a Professional Gambler went into a Bar.
The Nun said; Yesterday I had to help my uncle jack [deleted]


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 1, 2011)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> The Song That Doesn't End



Exactly.


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 1, 2011)

RX8 said:


> I think the ONLY reason all of you are posting on this thread is to increase your total post number in your profile.





RX8 said:


> I think the ONLY reason all of you are posting on this thread is to increase the total post number in your profile.





RX8 said:


> I think the ONLY reason all of you are posting on this thread is to increase the total post number in your own profile.
> 
> 
> Only 7,462 more of these and I will pass TR Oglodyte in posts!



Also too, "one of these things is not like the other ..."


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm a firm believer that Upping Your Post Count is a worthy endeavor, right up there with Make The World A Better Place.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 1, 2011)

*You Asked For It, You Got It.*




Rose Pink said:


> I'll settle for a song of the day dedication.


Click here for a specially dedicated Song Of The Day.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## geoand (Sep 1, 2011)

Did someone delete the reason why we are arguing so much on this thread?????  I can't find it anymore.  Wait, I don't remember ever finding it.  Now, I am just confused.


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 1, 2011)

geoand said:


> Did someone delete the reason why we are arguing so much on this thread?????  I can't find it anymore.  Wait, I don't remember ever finding it.  Now, I am just confused.



We need a reason?!


----------



## pjrose (Sep 1, 2011)

Uh oh, TUGgers being bad on posts 122, 3, and 4.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 1, 2011)

pjrose said:


> Uh oh, TUGgers being bad on posts 122, 3, and 4.



When we are good, we are very, very good.  But when we're bad we're deleted.


----------



## pjrose (Sep 1, 2011)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> When we are good, we are very, very good.  But when we're bad we're [deleted].



You forgot the punctuation.  I fixed it in red.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 1, 2011)

pjrose said:


> You forgot the punctuation.  I fixed it in red.



No I didn't.


----------



## pjrose (Sep 1, 2011)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> No I didn't.



Grrr.  We will have to agree to disagree.
Otherwise we'll be [deleted].


----------



## Htoo0 (Sep 1, 2011)

pjrose said:


> Uh oh, TUGgers being bad on posts 122, 3, and 4.



Well, I still say capitalization is important...otherwise how would we finance our timeshares?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## Htoo0 (Sep 2, 2011)

Yes, we're DINK's


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 2, 2011)

Htoo0 said:


> Yes, we're DINK's



DINK's here too.


----------



## sstug (Sep 2, 2011)

Then I guess I'm a SINK


----------



## pjrose (Sep 2, 2011)

Htoo0 said:


> Yes, we're DINK's



We were for 20 years.  Then we figured if we didn't have kids we'd lose the chance.  It was not a rational decision.


----------



## Htoo0 (Sep 3, 2011)

pjrose said:


> We were for 20 years.  Then we figured if we didn't have kids we'd lose the chance.  It was not a rational decision.



It rarely is. Probably a good thing or it might be a small, small world after all!


----------



## pjrose (Sep 3, 2011)

Htoo0 said:


> Yes, we're DINK's





dioxide45 said:


> DINK's here too.





pjrose said:


> We were for 20 years.  Then we figured if we didn't have kids we'd lose the chance.  It was not a rational decision.





Htoo0 said:


> It rarely is. Probably a good thing or it might be a small, small world after all!



For evolution I suppose....but for our sanity, it was a [DELETED] decision.


----------



## easyrider (Sep 4, 2011)

I'd love to change the world....but I don't know what to do.. so I'll leave it up to you


----------



## easyrider (Sep 6, 2011)

Life is funny, skies are sunny
Bees make honey, who needs money, monopoly


----------



## Htoo0 (Sep 7, 2011)

easyrider said:


> Life is funny, skies are sunny
> Bees make honey, who needs money, monopoly




The gov'ment???


----------



## pjrose (Sep 7, 2011)

Htoo0 said:


> The gov'ment???



Uh oh, political post - you're gonna be [deleted]


----------



## easyrider (Sep 7, 2011)

Open up the window, let some air into this room
I think I'm almost chokin' from the smell of stale perfume

And that cigarette you're smokin' 'bout scare me half to death
Open up the window, sucker, let me catch my breath


----------



## sail27bill (Sep 14, 2011)

I was just typing a response on another thread and I left it for a second and my 10 year old touched the computer and my response got DELETED .  

Instead of re-responding, I decided to resurrect this thread before it's gone because right now I have time before I head off to work and I don't want to see it buried and deleted.  Isn't that selfish of me?

Anita


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 14, 2011)

I was going to start a thread linking to the news story about the guy who immersed himself in a tank of eels for skin treatment, but a [deleted] accident happened with one of the eels.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 14, 2011)

*Unnecessary Censorship.*

This discussion topic is starting to take on certain similarities to the video comedy bit featuring unnecessary [_---bleep---_] on the Jimmy Kimmel TV show.    

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## pjrose (Sep 14, 2011)

Yay, we're back!  I was afraid we had gotten [deleted].


----------



## easyrider (Sep 17, 2011)

A man opened a door for a young woman.

"You don't have to open the door for me because I'm a woman!" she snapped.

"I didn't," he replied gently. "I opened the door for you because I am a gentleman."


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 19, 2011)

A pirate walks into a bar and the bartender says, "Hey, I haven't seen you in a while. What happened, you look terrible!"

"What do you mean?" the pirate replies, "I'm fine."

The bartender says, "But what about that wooden leg? You didn't have that before."

"Well," says the pirate, "We were in a battle at sea and a cannon ball hit me leg but the surgeon fixed me up, and I'm fine, really."

"Yeah," says the bartender, "But what about that hook? Last time I saw you, you had both hands."

"Well," says the pirate, "We were in another battle and we boarded the enemy ship. I was in a sword fight and me hand was cut off but the surgeon fixed me up with this hook, and I feel great, really."

"Oh," says the bartender, "What about that eye patch? Last time you were in here you had both eyes."

"Well," says the pirate, "One day when we were at sea, some birds were flying over the ship. I looked up, and one of them *[deleted]* in me eye."

"So?" replied the bartender, "what happened? You couldn't have lost an eye just from some bird *[deleted]*!"

"Well," says the pirate, "I really wasn't used to me hook yet."


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 19, 2011)

easyrider said:


> Open up the window, let some air into this room
> I think I'm almost chokin' from the smell of stale perfume
> 
> And that cigarette you're smokin' 'bout scare me half to death
> Open up the window, sucker, let me catch my breath


This thread is [deleted].  Momma told you not to come.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 19, 2011)

In honor of "Talk Like a Pirate Day" (today)...

Blackbeard spies a mast rising from the mist in the distance and tells an aide to bring him his red shirt.  When the aide asks why the red shirt, Blackbeard says, "So when we engage the enemy, if I am wounded, the  men won't notice and will keep fighting."

A few minutes later, the mist clears and Blackbeard sees that its not just one mast but a vast armada of ships from the British Navy. He turns to his aide and says, "Bring me my brown pants."


----------



## easyrider (Sep 19, 2011)

_***Deleted***_

This post went over the line, and actually was deleted.

Steve
TUG Moderator


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 20, 2011)

easyrider said:


> _***Deleted***_
> This post went over the line, and actually was deleted.
> Steve, TUG Moderator



Don't feel bad, ER.. I've been deleted for a similar cause, as well.

Its a badge of honor to know that you have a broader sense of  humor
... or at least, a bawdy sense of humor.


----------



## hefleycatz (Sep 20, 2011)

Thats pretty good to get deleted out of a deleted post.  :whoopie: kudos to easyrider 

lee


----------



## hvacrsteve (Sep 20, 2011)

Deleeeeeeeeeettttttttttttttteeeeeeeeeeeeddddddddddddddd!:hysterical:


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 20, 2011)

hvacrsteve said:


> Deleeeeeeeeeettttttttttttttteeeeeeeeeeeeddddddddddddddd!:hysterical:



You are very familiar with being _***deleted***_?


----------



## hvacrsteve (Sep 20, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> You are very familiar with being _***deleted***_?



I probably have the deleted record!  I am not sure why, but I had to post in the deleted post before I am forever deleted from posting since my post are always so deleted! Never boring but often deleted! Speak the truth and the truth shall set you free and get you deleted!
Give me liberty or give me delete!


----------



## Rose Pink (Sep 20, 2011)

Just because you (think) you have the right to say it, doesn't  mean it is the right thing to say.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 20, 2011)

Rose Pink said:


> Just because you (think) you have the right to say it, doesn't mean it is the right thing to say.



Just becuz you (or anyone) says something, doesn't mean it isn't total hogwash, either.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 20, 2011)

Talent312 said:


> Just becuz you (or anyone) says something, doesn't mean it isn't total hogwash, either.



Just because it run off a hog, doesn't mean it's hogwash, either. Could be pure hog[deleted].


----------



## pjrose (Sep 20, 2011)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Just because it run off a hog, doesn't mean it's hogwash, either. Could be pure hog[deleted].



It RUN off a hog?  

runs? ran? 

Does it, whatever "it" is, chase the hog away, or does it dribble from a hog?


----------



## persia (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## easyrider (Sep 21, 2011)

_***deleted***_

Enough with the sexual innuendo.  There are plenty of places where you can post that on the internet.  TUG isn't one of them. 

Steve
TUG Moderator


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 21, 2011)

*[ --- deleted --- ]*




easyrider said:


> The grandfather replies, "I know. That's from your Grandma."


Hey, for some people _[ --- deleted --- ]_ is no laughing matter. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 21, 2011)

If I translated _"Ð3£373Ð"_ into standard English notation, would I be deleeted?

***

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leet]


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2011)

I think this thread has run its course.

Steve
TUG Moderator


----------

